# Does it bother you when Dara says...



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

...this










...and then does this










And if you deduct 53.5 cents a mile for gas, tires, brakes, etc., the driver only made $9.89 (not including their mileage to the call).

Uber took 90% of the call.

And yet they remain unprofitable.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

yeah... it's like he completely ignores the fact that he raised rates the customer paid without increasing driver pay at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> yeah... it's like he completely ignores the fact that he raised rates the customer paid without increasing driver pay at all.


Ignorance IS NOT bliss.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> yeah... it's like he completely ignores the fact that he raised rates the customer paid without increasing driver pay at all.


Doublespeak


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

He's a two faced scumbag. Sorry but I call it how I see it. When Travis left and he first started I had lots of hope that things would get better. They didn't. They got worse in many ways.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Bothers me more to see his TV ads popping up on my screen.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Comments like that and services fees like that are why drivers need to long haul as much as possible. That service fee is our money for the taking, we just have to recognize the trips and grab as much as we can.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> ...this
> 
> View attachment 252120
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't bother me when he says things like that. He's a CEO; it's his job to bullshit the media, it's their job to regurgitate it without questioning it, and it's our job to call bullshit on all of them. Just the way things are.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Fare details are shopped.


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Fare details are shopped.


Definitely. I've never seen this before. Not to this degree


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Dara is still a double-speak a$$hole, same as most current CEOs.

Remember when people looked up to leaders of companies and industry, respected them, wanted to read their books, be like them?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It bothers me when Dara says pretty much anything.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Fare details are shopped.


I don't have any way of knowing, but I don't doubt its legitimacy. Why? Because $100 fares have existed for years, and Uber's new Surge policy was designed to capitalize on exactly that - give the driver a few bucks and keep the rest.

But I encourage you to look through Twitter and compare different tweets (from different users) and find an "average."

Better yet, start reviewing your own fares at the end of the night


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028682616604700672
After mileage, I'm guessing the driver made around $20 vs. Uber's $95.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Demand will go down? Why? When Starbucks raises it prices does demand go down? I don't see it. I'm sure I could come up with hundreds of other examples. People (many of which do not have the money to do so) buy cellphones that are hundreds of dollars. Does demand go down? I don't think so. Uber has set up customers perfectly. They've given them cheap rides for years. $1 or $2 fare increases, with the driver getting the substantial portion of that is not going to decrease demand. You don't need a Harvard business degree to figure that out.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

" There is actually very little we can do in terms of overall earnings for drivers. You see, here at Uber, we need as much of the customer payments as possible to help fund our various side adventures and to look as profitable as possible for our planned IPO next year. If driver pay was really too low, we would see a shortfall in signing up new drivers, would have trouble providing adequate coverage and the market would require us to pay drivers more. We tried that a few years ago in Detroit when we set the per mile rate to $0.30 and were soundly rebuffed. Besides, we gave drivers a tipping option in our 180 Days of Change to address their earning concerns. What more do these greedy sons of b's want?

Here at Uber, we are happy with the status quo and although the average driver lasts less than half a year, we can easily replace them. We might talk about how we value things like our driver partners, customer safety, local regulations but that is all it is: talk. Look at our _actions_." - Dara, unfiltered


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Demand will go down? Why? When Starbucks raises it prices does demand go down? I don't see it. I'm sure I could come up with hundreds of other examples. People (many of which do not have the money to do so) buy cellphones that are hundreds of dollars. Does demand go down? I don't think so. Uber has set up customers perfectly. They've given them cheap rides for years. $1 or $2 fare increases, with the driver getting the substantial portion of that is not going to decrease demand. You don't need a Harvard business degree to figure that out.


Yes. SErvices like Uber and Lyft and products like milk are largely demand inelastic, meaning the demand does not respond to prices the way Dara is talking. For someone with a finance background, Dara's statement is almost Trump-like level of stupid.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Dara speaks with a forked tongue.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Can one of these hard hitting reporters just simply ask the guy how he can justify paying a driver _using their own car_ a $2.60 minimum fare in the year 2018? How does that math work in his world? I'd be entertained watching his verbal gymnastics on this one.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

And he looks ugly af, ugly and evil worse than satan.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

hollowhollow said:


> And he looks ugly af, ugly and evil worse than satan.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> ...this
> 
> View attachment 252120
> 
> ...


Who ?

He STILL at Uber !?!?


----------



## Jason5200 (Mar 24, 2018)

Uber sucks... Great concept but the company is shit. I started when fares were 2.25 a mile and they took 20 %. People will use it regardless..because its convienent. It was nice, mostly business class people used it and it was very busy and the pay was great . now uber lowers the drivers fares but increase the service yet again and again.. Too bad everybody couldn't get together and just not work for awhile or delete the app ...hurt ubers income like they've done to ours...or even send letters to their main investor Softbank and let them know 100,000s of thousands are fed up with ubers b.s. I have a feeling ole d-bag Travis is sitting behind the " new CEO" pulling his strings while they jerk each other off. I stopped driving for uber because I will not allow myself to be treated that way. Its a rotten immoral company and they do not give 1 crap about anyone


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

hollowhollow said:


> And he looks ugly af, ugly and evil worse than satan.


-"You just made the list, buddy"


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

What bothers me more is that we have drivers around in some areas who are obviously too ignorant to know they aren’t making any money 

Uber is nothing without drivers. Refuse all non surge trips


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wallae said:


> What bothers me more is that we have drivers around in some areas who are obviously too ignorant to know they aren't making any money
> 
> Uber is nothing without drivers. Refuse all non surge trips


*cough* Orlando *cough*

Yeah it's pretty pathetic in some places isn't it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> ...this
> 
> View attachment 252120
> 
> ...


I quit driving over a year ago, do they show you the total the pax paid for each ride now?

By the way what he says is BS. They can pay the drivers fairly but they don't want to. They can increase the driver portion of the fair by 5% and the customer would not only not notice but they would not have much of a choice.

What should be implemented is that every ride has a flat fee that is an estimate of time and miles. You get 75% of what the customer pays after the rider fees. That's how if was when I drove for a car service. We quoted a flat fee based on distance and we got 45% of it and paid out own gas. So if we are stuck in traffic for an hour on a $5 ride it's our bad luck, but overall it balances in the end but Uber won't do this 75% of what the pax pays because it's fair to the driver.

The way it is now Uber is going to come out ahead because they charge for the longest route that takes the most time and pay you for the shortest that takes the least.



Over/Uber said:


> Fare details are shopped.


It doesn't seem to make sense that someone would pay that much for the short fair and the driver ever make so little.


----------



## spark59 (Aug 5, 2018)

So uber loses 4-5 billion $ a year Dara says he can't raise rates.... picked up pax at 5 million house drove to that weird 90 story building in Manhattan 
2 bedroom apt sell for 7-8 million pax "I love uber this ride used to cost over 125.00 now i pay uber 60.00"Dara do you need to leave that much money on the table?


----------



## KingSolemon213 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm not convinced dara will fix uber he cares more about lyft l20k at the new quest really



touberornottouber said:


> He's a two faced scumbag. Sorry but I call it how I see it. When Travis left and he first started I had lots of hope that things would get better. They didn't. They got worse in many ways.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> ...this
> 
> View attachment 252120


Dara's statement is bullshit. The reality is that we could raise the rates by a quarter a mile across the board, pass that money straight to the driver and Uber would not lose a friggin' penny.


----------



## KingSolemon213 (Sep 15, 2018)

Uber is lying 200%



Trump Economics said:


> ...this
> 
> View attachment 252120
> 
> ...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> ...this
> 
> View attachment 252120
> 
> ...


That's just Khosrowshahi way of reminding us that drivers are powerless, disposable and a never ending supply


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

We all known that Uber thrives on bullshit. Dara proves this with every speech and TV commercial they produce.

Is it sad that I wish Travis was still at Uber?


----------

